# frio / frió



## asm

¿Cómo se dice el pretérito del verbo freír?


----------



## Fernita

Pretérito:
'El/ella frió'

Present:
'Yo frío'


----------



## ieracub

Hola:
Segun la RAE es frio, pero según MS Word es frió.

Hay una regla ortográfica que dice que la reunión de una vocal débil átona con una fuerte tónica simpre forman un diptongo, por lo tanto una sola sílaba y, al ser frio un monosílabo no se debe acentuar.

Sin embargo, la verdad es que frio es un bisílabo. Se pronuncia fri-ó lo que la convierte en un bisílabo agudo, por lo que sí se debe acentuar.

¿Tiene o no razón la RAE? Yo creo que se equivoca.

No sé si te queda claro la diferencia entre frio y fri-ó. Puedes comparar las palabras

dio y fri-ó
vio y gui-ó
fue y cri-é

Creo que ninguna de las que marqué como bisilabos llevan acento en la RAE y me parece que no en todas partes se pronuncia de esta manera. Talvez la RAE, para simplificar, las considera monosílabos.

Saludos.


----------



## jester.

ieracub said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, la verdad es que frio es un bisílabo. Se pronuncia fri-ó lo que la convierte en un bisílabo agudo, por lo que sí se debe acentuar.



Intenta pronunciar "fryo" y ya verás por qué tienes razón 

Sin embargo, si las reglas se interpretan estrictamente, es correcto escribir las palabras sin tilde. Pero casi nadie lo hace, por motivos de costumbre.


----------



## ieracub

Hola de nuevo.

Está bien, me deshago de mi herejía. No es que la RAE se equivoque, es que adoptaron por convención, desde 1999, que _frió _y otra similares no llevarían acento, aunque lo acepta si quien las pronuncia considera que se produce un hiato.

Así que la cosa es a gusto del consumidor. ¡Bien (no bién) me parece!

Aquí esta el DPD:



> *1.2.** Monosílabos. *Las palabras de una sola sílaba no se acentúan nunca gráficamente, salvo en los casos de tilde diacrítica (→</SPAN> 3.1): _mes, bien, fe, fui, pan, vio. _Puesto que, dependiendo de distintos factores, una misma secuencia de vocales puede articularse como diptongo (→</SPAN> diptongo) o como hiato (→</SPAN> hiato), para saber si una palabra es o no monosílaba desde el punto de vista ortográfico, hay que tener en cuenta que algunas combinaciones vocálicas se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos de acentuación gráfica, sea cual sea su pronunciación. En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (_a, e, o_) + vocal cerrada (_i, u_), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. *Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la Ortografía académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, *por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ (de _guiar_); _hui, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._ No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: _fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán, _etc. La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.


----------



## pickypuck

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Está bien, me deshago de mi herejía. No es que la RAE se equivoque, es que adoptaron por convención, desde 1999, que _frió _y otra similares no llevarían acento, aunque lo acepta si quien las pronuncia considera que se produce un hiato.
> 
> Así que la cosa es a gusto del consumidor. ¡Bien (no bién) me parece!


 
Yo te recomiendo que antes del DRAE consultes el DPD, o si quieres después... que consultes los dos, vamos  Hay muchas entradas en el DRAE que aún no están adaptadas al DPD, que como ya sabemos es el último grito en cuestiones de lengua española ^_^

Yo en frió hago un claro hiato.

¡Olé!


----------



## Tinska

ieracub said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Está bien, me deshago de mi herejía. No es que la RAE se equivoque, es que adoptaron por convención, desde 1999, que _frió _y otra similares no llevarían acento, aunque lo acepta si quien las pronuncia considera que se produce un hiato.
> 
> Así que la cosa es a gusto del consumidor. ¡Bien (no bién) me parece!
> 
> Aquí esta el DPD:


Hilo muy viejo, comento que desde el 2010. El ASALE (ya no es más RAE, porque todas las academias trabajan) eliminó las tildes.



> De acuerdo con dichas convenciones, y con independencia de cuál sea su articulación real en palabras concretas, se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos ortográficos las combinaciones siguientes:
> 
> Vocal abierta (/a/, /e/, /o/) seguida o precedida de vocal cerrada átona (/i/, /u/): _estab_*ai*_s, conf_*ia*_r, d_*ia*_r_*io*_, af_*ei*_tar, v_*ie*_nto, p_*ie*_, d_*oy*,_ gu_*io*_n, _*au*_nar, ac_*ua*_r_io_,_ _act_*ua*_do,_ _r_*eu*_nir,_ _s_*ue*_ño,_ _estad_*ou*_nidense, antig_*uo*_._
> Dos vocales cerradas distintas (/i/, /u/): _tr_*iu*_nfo, incl_*ui*_do, d_*iu*_rno, h_*ui*_r, v_*iu*_da, r_*ui*_do_.
> Del mismo modo, se consideran siempre triptongos a efectos ortográficos las secuencias constituidas por una vocal abierta entre dos vocales cerradas átonas: _conf_*iái*_s,_ _act_*uái*_s, punt_*uéi*_s, g_*uau*.
> 
> Como consecuencia de la aplicación de estas convenciones, un grupo limitado de palabras que tradicionalmente se habían escrito con tilde por resultar bisílabas (además de ser agudas terminadas en _-n, -s_ o vocal) en la pronunciación de buena parte de los hispanohablantes —los que articulan con hiato las combinaciones vocálicas que contienen— *pasan a considerarse monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, conforme a su pronunciación real por otra gran parte de los hispanohablantes* —*los que articulan esas mismas combinaciones como diptongos o triptongos—, y a escribirse, por ello, sin tilde, ya que los monosílabos no se acentúan gráficamente, salvo los que llevan tilde diacrítica.*
> 
> Las palabras afectadas por este cambio son formas verbales como _cr*ie*, cr*io*, cr*iai*s, cr*iei*s_ y las de voseo _cr*ia*s,_ _cr*ia* _(de _criar_); _f*ie*, f*io*, f*iai*s, f*iei*s _y las de voseo _f*ia*s,_ _f*ia* _(de _fiar_);_ fl*ui*, fl*ui*s _(de _fluir_);_ fr*io*, fr*iai*s_ (de _freír_); _fr*ui*, fr*ui*s_ (de _fruir_); _gu*ie*, gu*io*, gu*iai*s, gu*iei*s_ y las de voseo _gu*ia*s,_ _gu*ia* _(de _guiar_); _h*ui*, h*ui*s _(de _huir_);_ l*ie*, l*io*, l*iai*s, l*iei*s_ y las de voseo _l*ia*s,_ _l*ia* _(de _liar_); _p*ie*, p*io*, p*iai*s, p*iei*s _y las de voseo _p*ia*s,_ _p*ia* _(de _piar_); _r*io*, r*iai*s _(de _reír_); sustantivos como _gu*io*n, *io*n, m*uo*n, p*io*n, pr*io*n, r*ua*n _y_ tr*uha*n;_ y ciertos nombres propios, como _R*ua*n_ y _S*io*n._
> 
> Aunque *la ortografía de 1999*, donde se establecieron las citadas convenciones, prescribía ya la escritura sin tilde de estas palabras, *admitía que los hablantes que las pronunciasen como bisílabas pudiesen seguir acentuándolas gráficamente.* En cambio, *a partir de la edición de 2010, se suprime dicha opción, que quiebra el principio de unidad ortográfica, de modo que las palabras que pasan a considerarse monosílabas por contener este tipo de diptongos o triptongos ortográficos deben escribirse ahora obligatoriamente sin tilde.
> 
> Esta convención es puramente ortográfica, por lo que no implica, en modo alguno, que los hablantes deban cambiar la manera en que pronuncian naturalmente estas voces, sea con hiato o con diptongo.*



Esta cita fue sacada del sitio de la RAE, click aquí para leerlo.


----------



## Amapolas

Tinska said:


> Hilo muy viejo, comento que desde el 2010. El ASALE (ya no es más RAE, porque todas las academias trabajan) eliminó las tildes.


Bueno, no exactamente. *La* ASALE incluye a la RAE, no la reemplaza. Ésta sigue existiendo, lo mismo que todas las otras academias nacionales. 

Yo, al igual que cierto académico un tanto polémico que suele escribir novelas de capa y espada, reivindico los acentos y los seguiré utilizando en palabras como éstas, y también en el adverbio sólo, y, cuando me acuerdo, en los pronombres demostrativos. Sísísí


----------



## Tinska

Amapolas said:


> no exactamente.


La reforma fue acordada por varias academias del país. Incluyendo la RAE, intentaba ser más profundo. No quería desvalorizar el trabajo de mi querida Academia Argentina de Letras (AAL), y varias academias de cada país, por eso usé ASALE.


Amapolas said:


> reivindico los acentos y los seguiré utilizando en palabras como éstas, y también en el adverbio sólo, y, cuando me acuerdo, en los pronombres demostrativos.


Usted es libre de escribir como quiera, mi abuela de 87 años tiene su costumbre de escribir tildes en _dió_, _vió_, _guió_, _guión_, _sólo_, etc. Está atada al castellano de 1930, insiste que la "Ch" y "Ll" son letras del alfabeto. La generación más joven tienen al tanto las normas del 2010. Yo por mi parte seguiré recomendando. _sólo _solo; dió dio, los aprendices del español deben seguir las pautas de la NGLE.


----------



## Calambur

Amapolas said:


> Yo, al igual que cierto académico un tanto polémico que suele escribir novelas de capa y espada, reivindico los acentos y los seguiré utilizando en palabras como éstas, y también en el adverbio sólo, y, cuando me acuerdo, en los pronombres demostrativos. Sísísí


Sísísí.
Hola.

Sucede que ese académico tiene patente de corso como para darse el gusto de escribir con ánimo de ofender.
A mí me tiene un poco podrida, por no decir 'del todo' (dicho esto 'con el perdón de su cara' -como diría mi abuela-) aunque reconozco que el caballero, con o sin jubón, me ha hecho reír más de una vez con algunos de sus disparates.
Pero, en síntesis, coincido con @Amapolas y escribo de la misma manera que ella y que el caballero, o sea, ¡a la antigua! Que no es posible que estén cambiando las reglas todos los días, qué embromar.

Saludos._


----------



## EnriqueGuillermo

Frió.


----------



## Peterdg

EnriqueGuillermo said:


> Frió.


No.

Desde 2010, es "frio", "rio", "dio", "pio", etc. todos sin tilde.


----------



## Tincho Lira

Sencillamente, el preterito es _frio _sin tilde porque es un monosilabo. Igual que _dio, fio, guio, rio, vio_ que no llevan tilde tampoco! Suerte!


----------



## Amapolas

Tincho Lira said:


> *¡*Sencillamente, el pret*é*rito es _frio _sin tilde porque es un mono*sí*labo. *¡*Igual que _dio, fio, guio, rio, vio_ que no llevan tilde tampoco! *¡*Suerte!


Porque _decidieron_ que fuera un monosílabo. Para mí sigue siendo bisílabo, igual que fió y guió, así que me veo en la necesidad de ponerles tilde, o sentiría que los estoy escribiendo mal.


----------



## Tinska

Dios -- dio
Si pusieremos la tilde en _*dió*_, ¿por qué _*Diós*_ no llevaría tilde?. Creo que la gramática española de 1930 era más complicada. Había más excepciones que reglas.


----------



## S.V.

*Frio* o *frïó*, con crema.  Porque nuestra tilde no dice "la vocal anterior se separa". En* frío* dice "la débil se vuelve fuerte".


----------



## Rocko!

De que digo esa palabra constantemente, lo digo, pero nunca había tenido que escribir "frio/frió". Y lo hubiera hecho con acento, y es bueno descubrir que lo debo hacer sin acento.

De todas maneras, mi pronunciación de "frio" no corresponde a la de un monosílabo. Digo "fri-ó"


----------



## Peterdg

Rocko! said:


> De todas maneras, mi pronunciación de "frio" no corresponde a la de un monosílabo. Digo "fri-ó"


Desde la última reforma ortográfica, la tilde ya no sirve para indicar el número de sílabas en una palabra; la tilde sólo sirve para indicar dónde recae el acento prosódico de una palabra (es decir la vocal que se pronuncia con más énfasis). Así, la presencia o ausencia de la tilde ya no dice nada más sobre la pronunciación de la combinación "io" en "frio", "rio", "dio" y "vio"  que la vocal con más énfasis es la "o".  (y eso es todo para decidir si hay que escribir una tilde o no) mientras esa misma combinación se pronuncia como hiato en "frio" y "rio" y como  diptongo en "dio" y "vio". 

Desafortunadamente, la RAE sigue explicando el uso de la tilde en términos de hiatos y diptongos mientras es perfectamente posible explicarlo sin mencionar las palabras "hiato" y "diptongo". Es como lo hacen aquí en Bélgica cuando se enseña la ortografía del español; como ya lo mencioné en otro hilo, la mayoría de los estudiantes de español ni siquiera conoce el  término "hiato"  (salvo a nivel universitario).


----------



## Rocko!

Peterdg said:


> *Desde la última reforma ortográfica, la tilde ya no sirve para indicar el número de sílabas en una palabra*; la tilde sólo sirve para indicar dónde recae el acento prosódico de una palabra (es decir la vocal que se pronuncia con más énfasis). Así, la presencia o ausencia de la tilde ya no dice nada más sobre la pronunciación de la combinación "io" en "frio", "rio", "dio" y "vio"  que la vocal con más énfasis es la "o".  (y eso es todo para decidir si hay que escribir una tilde o no) mientras esa misma combinación se pronuncia como hiato en "frio" y "rio" y como  diptongo en "dio" y "vio".
> Desafortunadamente, la RAE sigue explicando el uso de la tilde en términos de hiatos y diptongos mientras es perfectamente posible explicarlo sin mencionar las palabras "hiato" y "diptongo". Es como lo hacen aquí en Bélgica cuando se enseña la ortografía del español; como ya lo mencioné en otro hilo, la mayoría de los estudiantes de español ni siquiera conoce el  término "hiato"  (salvo a nivel universitario).


Gracias por la info, Peterdg.


----------



## Peterdg

Rocko! said:


> Gracias por la info, Peterdg.


Si quieres más información sobre las elucubraciones que han contribuido a la decisión de eliminar la tilde para distinguir entre hiato y diptongo, puedes consultar esa contribución mía y este hilo.


----------



## Rocko!

Peterdg said:


> Si quieres más información sobre las elucubraciones que han contribuido a la decisión de eliminar la tilde para distinguir entre hiato y diptongo, puedes consultar esa contribución mía y este hilo.


Sí, allí mencionaste varias palabras y de la relación de su fonética con los acentos... Es interesante. Gracias.


----------



## lavecilla

Por todo lo leído en este hilo y en los que ha aportado *Peterdg*, parece que no podemos representar esas palabras (*/fri-ó/, /gui-ó/, /l¡-ó/, /ri-ó/...*) tal como las pronuncian la mayoría de los hispanohablantes (en mi opinión), y me atrevo a decir que como también las pronuncian muchos académicos. Bueno, en realidad existe una herramienta para solucionar este problema: la *diéresis*, como indica *S.V.* medio en serio y medio en broma:



S.V. said:


> *Frio* o *frïó*, con crema.



Pero huelga decir que sería una barbaridad andar ahora poniendo diéresis por doquier.

Sin embargo, una solución *intermedia*, tipo "clavo ardiendo", (a falta de una solución clara y terminante) sería la de tildar en esos casos la última vocal:

*En contra*: que como bien señala *S.V.*: «nuestra tilde no dice "la vocal anterior se separa"», o sea que el acento en la última vocal no rompe el diptongo.

*A favor*: Si no se acentuase, la palabra sería claramente monosílaba. Bien, pero si se acentúa, se puede considerar que esa tilde está ahí por alguna razón, o sea, porque nuestras reglas de acentuación prescriben que las palabras polisílabas agudas deben llevar tilde cuando terminan en _-n,_ en _-s_ o *en vocal*. Es decir, que de algún modo *la presencia del acento está indicando que esa palabra es bisílaba*, puesto que *si fuera monosílaba no llevaría acento* (salvo los casos particulares de tildes diacríticas, naturalmente).

Por lo tanto, yo seguiré escribiendo _frió, guió, lió, rió, _etc.*
("A falta de pan...").

Saludos.

*Pero no acentuaré las palabras _vio, dio, fue, fui, pie, _etc. porque para mí son claramente monosílabas. Esas sí.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

lavecilla said:


> Por lo tanto, yo seguiré escribiendo _frió, guió, lió, rió, _etc.
> ("A falta de pan...")


Pero es que pan hay, y bien hecho...    

Un saludo


----------



## Doraemon-

Para mí rio, fio, guion, etc., son claramente bisílabas, también. Y en otras zonas puede que sean monosílabas. El tema es que da igual: no habiendo posibilidad de confusión sobre la vocal tónica no necesitan tilde. No es que haya nada mágico en las palabras monosílabas: si no necesitan tilde (salvo diacrítica) es porque no hay confusión posible, y por tanto nos ahorramos la tilde.
Es como se escribe según la RAE en la nueva ortografía (antes era otro el criterio), y para mí con motivo. La tilde se usa según unas normas para diferenciar las palabras por su tonicidad. Entre término, termino y terminó hay una diferencia muy clara. En guion/guión en cambio da igual, nunca va a haber una confusión por ello. El hiato en el que no acentuada la vocal débil es irrelevante (como que sea pia-no o pi-a-no: en castellano es una diferencia irrelevante). Importaría si es guíon, o guión, si el acento está en la I o en la O, no si la I va en la misma sílaba que la O tónica o no. "Guion" tiene una única vocal tónica posible, la O. Por tanto, no necesita tilde. Si fuera en la I sí lo necesitaría.
Entre río y rio [rió] si la tónica es la I necesita tilde, si la tónica es la O no. Da igual que digas /ri.'o/ o /'rjo/. No se necesita diferenciar eso gráficamente.


----------



## Tinska

Doraemon- said:


> Entre término, termino y terminó hay una diferencia muy clara. En guion/guión en cambio da igual, nunca va a haber una confusión por ello. El hiato en el que no acentuada la vocal débil es irrelevante (como que sea pia-no o pi-a-no: en castellano es una diferencia irrelevante). Importaría si es guíon, o guión, si el acento está en la I o en la O, no si la I va en la misma sílaba que la O tónica o no. "Guion" tiene una única vocal tónica posible, la O. Por tanto, no necesita tilde. Si fuera en la I sí lo necesitaría.
> Entre río y rio [rió] si la tónica es la I necesita tilde, si la tónica es la O no. Da igual que digas /ri.'o/ o /'rjo/. No se necesita diferenciar eso gráficamente.


¡Excelente @Doraemon- ! estoy de acuerdo con este punto. Yo seguiré las normas académicas, al fin y al cabo, los que quieran aprender español y hacer el examen DELE, deberán respetar las pautas de la ASALE. Una asociación con varias academias tiene más validez que un hablante que extraña las grafías antiguas. Veré si hay un hilo de Wordreference con hablantes del alemán que extrañan las grafías antes de la reforma de 1996.  Siempre veo hispanohablantes que tienen problemas con la reforma del 2010.


----------



## Calambur

Tinska said:


> Una asociación con varias academias tiene más validez que *un hablante *que extraña las grafías antiguas.


Hola.

Contá bien, *Tinska*, contá bien. Tal vez sos una experta en lenguaje, pero te anda fallando la matemática.
No se trata de *un *hablante: somos *muchos *los que pensamos así.
Fijate no más en cuántos de los que participamos en este hilo pensamos distinto que vos y que varias academias juntas. (Alguien con paciencia tal vez quiera tomarse el trabajo de citarlos a todos...) Y desde luego, somos apenas una muestra.

En cuanto a mí, ya no hay quien me imponga reglas que no comparto.

Saludos._


----------



## Amapolas

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Contá bien, *Tinska*, contá bien. Tal vez sos una experta en lenguaje, pero te anda fallando la matemática.
> No se trata de *un *hablante: somos *muchos *los que pensamos así.
> Fijate no más en cuántos de los que participamos en este hilo pensamos distinto que vos y que varias academias juntas. (Alguien con paciencia tal vez quiera tomarse el trabajo de citarlos a todos...) Y desde luego, somos apenas una muestra.
> 
> En cuanto a mí, ya no hay quien me imponga reglas que no comparto.
> 
> Saludos._


   
Yo tomo a la RAE (o a la ASALE) como una guía, pero defiendo mi independencia de criterio.


----------



## Peterdg

Calambur said:


> somos *muchos *los que pensamos así.


La cuestión es: ¿por qué pensáis así?


----------



## Tinska

Calambur said:


> No se trata de *un *hablante: somos *muchos *los que pensamos así.


Yo no tengo problemas con la gente que siga las normas antiguas. Son libres.
Ahora con esa preferencia de las normas antiguas llegasen a enseñar español, ahí sí me molesta un poco.
En el secundario tenía una profesora que nos imponía a escribir _sólo, guió, lió, éste, ésta, éstos, éstas,_ etc. en el año 2014, la reforma ocurrió en el año 2010. Yo ni me daba cuenta. Decidí prepararme con una profesora particular, ella se sorprendió al ver mi carpeta con grandes errores ortográficos (todos eran por seguir la normativa desactualizada), mi profesora particular trabaja enseñando en un instituto privado de lenguas, y trabajó en los exámenes CELU (Certificado de Español: Lengua y Uso) que eran como los exámenes DELE pero de Argentina.
No me parecía correcto que mi profesora del secundario se quede estancada con la normativa antigua.



Calambur said:


> los que participamos en este hilo pensamos distinto que vos y que varias academias juntas.


Espero que los que piensen distinto, acepten correcciones y reconozcan las actualizaciones de la lengua. No es lindo que  un grupo de la resistencia o anti-ASALE quieran fomentar su modo de escribir contrarias a las normativas oficiales, ya experimenté con la gente del supuesto "idioma inclusivo."


----------



## Doraemon-

Está claro que sois muchos los que pensáis así: hasta la propia academia pensaba así, antes de la reforma. Pero se dieron cuenta (también son/somos muchos) que no tenían sentido esas tildes, porque da igual si dices /ri.'o/ o /'rjo/ (que se dicen ambas).

Muchas veces no estoy de acuerdo con la academia, pero en esto sí, han seguido un criterio coherente, no se trata de cuántos somos los que pensamos una cosa y la otra. También lo estoy con quitárselo a "solo": sin duda que son diferentes el adjetivo y el adverbio (cantó solo una canción/canto sólo una canción), pero no veo sentido el diferenciar gráficamente algo que oralmente no tiene ninguna diferencia. Sí la hay en el resto de diacríticos, que diferencian palabras tónicas de átonas.


----------



## lavecilla

Observo que de la lectura de este artículo de la RAE (que también aportó Tinska en el #7), se deduce que la Academia considera que palabras como _*frió, guió,*_ etc. eran antes bisílabas por el hecho de llevar tilde en la última vocal; y ahora, tras suprimir ese acento, se convierten en monosílabas.  Luego esto confirma mi teoría (#22) respecto al efecto de la tilde en esas palabras.

Razón de más para seguir acentuando los pretéritos _frió, guió, lió, rió, crió, _etc., a fin de contribuir a que la Academia, del mismo modo que termina por admitir palabras cuyo uso está muy extendido, acepte las dos opciones (con o sin tilde) como quedó aprobado en la Ortografía de 1999. ¿O es que alguien en aquella época tildó, je, de inconscientes a los académicos por tomar esa decisión?

Yo creo que es bueno que haya cierta oposición respecto a las medidas tomadas por la Academia que no nos parezcan congruentes*. Si decimos sí a todo, ¿cuál será la próxima "caída" de tildes?, ¿caerá alguna tilde diacrítica como parece que propone Doraemon?

Saludos cordiales.

*Por más que lo intento, no soy capaz de pronunciar estos dos verbos del mismo modo: _Cuando lo vio lió el cigarrillo._


----------



## Tinska

Tavairé said:


> En la época de mi abuela (1933) había más diacríticas, tildaban hasta Fuí/Fui para diferenciar del verbo "Ser" e "Ir" y otros verbos monosílabos, había gente que se opuso, (tengo cartas de ellas y libros de esa época)
> 
> los sustantivos *dón, lá, són, tán, éra, péro, síno, sóbre;*
> los pronombres *úno, ótro, nós;*
> los verbos *éntre, náda, pára, sóbre, úno, úna, há;*
> los adverbios _*tál, yá, luégo, nó*_ (sin verbo);
> los imperativos *dá, dí, séd, sál, vé, áma, téman, partámos, etc.;*
> las terminaciones _-ámos, -ímos_ del pretérito, como *amámos, partímos.*
> 
> Hay incluso propuestas para eliminar la tilde prosódica y _*extender la diacrítica a todos los posibles pares o ternas de palabras donde pueda haber riesgo de ambigüedad (lo que haría la lista de palabras con tilde diacrítica muchísimo más extensa).*_


Sacado de este hilo 

Pregunta a los opositores, ¿Cómo organizarían el idioma español?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

lavecilla said:


> *Por más que lo intento, no soy capaz de pronunciar estos dos verbos del mismo modo: _Cuando lo vio lió el cigarrillo._


Ni yo, nunca. Pero eso no tiene que ver con poner tilde o no. Esa es la cuestión...

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

lavecilla said:


> Yo creo que es bueno que haya cierta oposición respecto a las medidas tomadas por la Academia que no nos parezcan congruentes*. Si decimos sí a todo, ¿cuál será la próxima...


...modificación?
Y... podemos llegar a cosas como éstas: clic... 

De paso, vean quién es el autor, de qué año es el libro, etc.
Mientras tanto, yo me mantengo en mis trece, pues en el comentario #29 *Tinska *me ha recordado que soy libre.


----------



## lavecilla

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Ni yo, nunca. Pero eso no tiene que ver con poner tilde o no. Esa es la cuestión...




A mi entender, tiene mucho que ver, tocayo. Lo intenté explicar en el #22 y después (#31) manifesté haber comprobado que la Academia también considera que la tilde convierte esas palabras en bisílabas o, dicho a la inversa, que por ser bisílabas han de llevar tilde (en la última vocal):

Del enlace de Tinska (#7):
«Como consecuencia de la aplicación de estas convenciones, un grupo limitado de palabras que tradicionalmente *se habían escrito con tilde por resultar bisílabas* (además de ser agudas terminadas en _-n, -s _o vocal) [...] *pasan a considerarse monosílabas*...»
-----

De la Ortografía de 1999:
«No obstante, *es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en *_*-n, -s *_*o vocal*, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen *y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas*».
-----

En lo que a mí concierne, entiendo que este debate ya está agotado porque mis argumentos son reiterativos. Así que, después de haber dado mi opinión sobre este asunto (sea acertada o no), pongo *mi* punto final. Será un placer encontrarme con vosotros en otros hilos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tavairé

Tinska said:


> Sacado de este hilo
> 
> Pregunta a los opositores, ¿Cómo organizarían el idioma español?


Gracias por citarme 
En fin, creo que ya se ha debatido bastante. Se escribe *frio*, les duela o no. Ya pasó su época de escribir, las lenguas cambian, la economía cambia, hasta la sociedad cambia. Un pequeño grupo de la resistencia no le va a ganar a una Academia que trabaja desde hace años, cuyos académicos tienen credenciales.
Hago mal en decir, pero el grupo de la resistencia no conoce bastante de lenguas, conservan lo que su docente, que dudo que viva, les ha enseñado. ¡Seamos honestos! La gente tiende a criticar lo nuevo.
Cuando se dejó de escribir Cristo sin h (_Christo_ -> Cristo) un grupito de la resistencia (serán sus ancestros supongo), llamaron esta reforma ortográfica de blasfemia y otras cosas más en lo religioso. Ahora esa gente falleció y todos escriben *Cristo*, imagino que aquí pasará lo mismo. Los que tildan en palabras que no corresponde, ya se irán.

Dejo este hilo. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Calambur

Tavairé said:


> Los que tildan en palabras que no corresponde, *ya se irán.*


Y los mansos que aceptan sin discutir cualquier estupidez, también.
[Fuera del tema del hilo]


----------



## Doraemon-

En griego se pone tilde en todas las vocales tónicas. Sería una opción.
Otra, por economía ortográfica, es la opción que se ha tomado en castellano, que es ahorrárselas cuando no hay ambigüedad según una regla simple que permite saber qué vocal es la tónica sin necesidad siempre de tilde, y de forma que se reduzcan al máximo por la forma más común de las palabras en castellano.
Visto así no hace falta ninguna tilde en "lió", porque no hay confusión con "lío" si no se escribe. La vocal tónica ya se sabe que es la O si escribes "lio".
En castellano no hay manera de diferenciar hiatos donde la vocal débil no va acentuada: "pi-a-no" o "pia-no". Esto es irrelevante para saber cuál es la vocal tónica, por tanto se consideran diptongos a efectos ortográficos aunque se pronuncien como hiatos.
Me parece perfecto. Lo que no tenía mucho sentido es como era antes.
Otras lenguas como el catalán mantienen un sistema parecido al antiguo castellano, donde se diferencian gráficamente palabras que suenan igual (solo/sólo, uno/úno, etc.) Pues bien, pero según el criterio de economía ortográfica y que el lenguaje escrito sea una simple correspondencia con el oral, que sigue el castellano, no tiene sentido. Ya se eliminaron muchos diacríticos, y ahora se han eliminado más. Perfecto. No es "a dónde va a llegar", sino racionalizar el sistema, y "de dónde venimos" (de infinidad de tildes diacríticas y otras absolutamente innecesarias, que hacían extremadamente compleja la ortografía del idioma).


----------



## Its Giag

Amapolas said:


> Porque _decidieron_ que fuera un monosílabo. Para mí sigue siendo bisílabo, igual que fió y guió, así que me veo en la necesidad de ponerles tilde, o sentiría que los estoy escribiendo mal.


Quiero que sepas que aquí en Panamá la gente lo pronuncia como monosílabos, solo que los maestros la enseñaban de tal manera que uno pensaba que eran bisílabos. Lo mismo ocurre en México, el resto de Centroamérica y algunos países sudamericanos, lo cual comprende la mayoría de los hispanos, es por eso que todas esas palabras ya no se tildan y solo _son monosílabas a efecto de ortografía, no de pronunciación_.


----------



## Its Giag

Rocko! said:


> De que digo esa palabra constantemente, lo digo, pero nunca había tenido que escribir "frio/frió". Y lo hubiera hecho con acento, y es bueno descubrir que lo debo hacer sin acento.
> 
> De todas maneras, mi pronunciación de "frio" no corresponde a la de un monosílabo. Digo "fri-ó"


La RAE ya explicó que ya no se escribe con tilde porque una gran mayoría de hablantes las pronunciamos como monosílabas, entonces la RAE decidió no tildarlas y aclaró que solo son monosílabas a efecto de ortografía yo no de pronunciación.


----------



## Buza

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Contá bien, *Tinska*, contá bien. Tal vez sos una experta en lenguaje, pero te anda fallando la matemática.
> No se trata de *un *hablante: somos *muchos *los que pensamos así.
> Fijate no más en cuántos de los que participamos en este hilo pensamos distinto que vos y que varias academias juntas. (Alguien con paciencia tal vez quiera tomarse el trabajo de citarlos a todos...) Y desde luego, somos apenas una muestra.
> 
> En cuanto a mí, ya no hay quien me imponga reglas que no comparto.
> 
> Saludos._


Habláis como si la escritura de las palabras no cambiase nunca. ¿Acaso seguís escribiendo como se hacía en un principio?


----------



## Its Giag

Buza said:


> Habláis como si la escritura de las palabras no cambiase nunca. ¿Acaso seguís escribiendo como se hacía en un principio?


Bueno, pues. Es como si en vez de escribir «una vaca se comió al loro Juanito» como sería ahora, pero como a mí me gusta la escritura del castellano antiguo ecribiría «vna uaca se comio al loro Xvanito».

La gente piensa que la RAE quitó acentos porque sí, pero los quitó porque se dio cuenta que una gran mayoría de hablantes hablamos así; por ende, en vez de tener ambas escrituras es mejor tener una. Y entre tilde o no tilde, ¿qué se prefiere? Lo más simple.

Por eso fue que ya estas palabras no se escriben con tilde y solo son monosílabas a efecto de escritura, no de pronunciación. Ej.: _guio [gió] _(no se debe confundir con «guío» [gío])_, Sion, truhan, guion, crio [krió], crie [krié] _(no confundirse con «crío» [krío] y «críe» [kríe]_), liais, etc._


----------

